# Another DIY stand.



## Dave_S (May 11, 2006)

Some pics of my 80g I finished about a year ago. It's the 3rd one I've done - the 1st was just a 2x4 frame. When I read the DIY posts here I start pacing because I really wanted a 125-150g. And I've getting more ideals & features from the posts here.









The stand is solid oak except the frame, top, bottom. The camera flash has washed it out a little.









A cabinet maker I'm not. Staircase molding around the top helped.









Inside shot. Storage space like drawers and shelves are nice and something I'm going to plan very carefully next time. The short PVC (filter inlet) has connection for CO2 and RO makeup. The long one on the left has a PH probe on the inlet, a temperature sensor and a heater on the outlet. The bucket has a pump in it that I use for water changes. I might do a DIY post on it - because my semi auto water change system is one of the best improvements I've done.









I though There would be more than enough room in this box for all my 120VAC stuff - there wasn't. I've seen some nice electrical on this board.









A back shot. It's hard to see, but the tubing and other connections go straight down instead of drilling holes in the back and 90ing in to the cabinet.









An end shot. This is the digital controller I use for lighting, heating, CO2, air, water changes, alarms, graphs. I don't have the time right now. But I will post latter on programming, actuators and sensors I've used with it. For DIY types digital controls add another dimension to the fun you can have.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh wow... I'm speechless... Awesome work!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

You have to post a description of the difital controller. It is too cool, I gotta get one set up for mine.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Interesting setup. Looking foward to hearing more about your "computer" automated system, and maybe close up shots. Everything looks nice and organized, something I should strive for myself personally. 

-John N.


----------



## Dave_S (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. I need a couple of days to put together a tour of the controller, sensors and other devices. The software used with it is very interesting. There is a couple of problems for me with this setup though. First is if the controller went bad I would not be able to afford to replace it. It was given to me by a mechanical contractor that removed it from a demo job. The second problem is the software used with it is also expensive. As long as I'm working with this product line on the job - I have use of the software. But that could change. So this controller is kind of a dead end as I cannot replace, duplicate or expand it. The good news is that this type of controller is very common in the HVAC industry. They all do the same thing. As manufactures come out with new generations the old stuff shows up on places like Ebay as upgrades are made. If you are hard core DIY then you can build your own. http://www.nutsvolts.com is a good source of info (lots of programs also). Checkout the articles on the basic stamp. Start simple - like a heater controller. In a few years tank computers will be allover the place (especially when china starts making them). But for me the best part is the DIY.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

I see that it was very well planned 
Great stand, lots of room, and you found space for everything


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

wowowowowowo~~~~I　would like have one....


----------

